# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  #### 5 Top Online Stock Brokers ####  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة ,,,   
5 Top Online Stock Brokers 
1. Zecco    
Zecco with its free stock trades is one of the best stock brokers for any investor regardless of how often they trade. The main advantages of choosing Zecco are: 
The first 10 trades each month are free
No Account Minimums
Access to the ZeccoShare Community of over 150,000 investors
Zecco has the best offering as far as trade commissions are concerned. This discount broker has done a very good job building its online stock community from scratch and even let’s members share trade ideas right on the site. When comparing online brokers in the end $0 stock trades are hard to beat. –> Open an Account.  
2. TradeKing     
TradeKing has emerged to become one of the top brokers for online stock trading because of its $4.95 flat fee trades, its award winning customer service, and investor experience overall. Like Zecco, TradeKing also has a very popular and growing community of investors. Broker highlights include: 
$4.95 trades with no hidden fees ($.01 per share extra for stocks under $2)
Ranked #1 Discount Broker by SmartMoney two years in a row
Account protection up to $25 million
The awards TradeKing has won in recent years has helped to fuel its success as a discount broker, and with its strong advertising budget TradeKing only continues to grow each day. –> Open an Account.  
3. Scottrade    
Scottrade is well known for their customer service, which is represented by the many awards the discount broker has won. They boast 290 local branch offices in the United States, and also have flat-rate commissions of $7 per trade. The main points: 
Flat-rate $7 Trades
Only $500 to Open an Account
Great Investment Research Tools
The Scottrade Elite service is a well built and valuable asset for any experience trader. Scottrade is not publicly traded though and is a privately held corporation. Their customer service is outstanding, they have a Chinese division, and they are a top player in the online broker market with their few million plus clients. 
4. TD Ameritrade    
5. Etrade     
Etrade is another online broker ranked in the elite. Investors can trade for as low as $6.99 depending on the account and number of total trades made (Similar to Fidelity). The reason Etrade is not rated higher is because to obtain cheaper trades you have to trade more often. Etrade highlights include: 
24/7 Help with everything from phone to professional investment guidance
7,000 mutual funds with low commissions
3.3% Return High Yield Savings Accounts
International (See also our Interactive Brokers Review for international trading)
With the recent push by top online brokers for account security, Etrade has lead the way. When it comes to protecting your assets while they sit in your trading account encryption security keys and other great tools are offered. Overall Etrade is another strong discount broker with a lot to offer, and they have definitely earned every bit of positive feedback they have received over the years since going public in 1996 under symbol ETFC.  
6. ShareBuilder   
ShareBuilder leads the industry when it comes to automatic investing plans. Most people know ShareBuilder by their $4 commissions on stock trading, but don’t be caught up in the hype, there is a catch. To take advantage of the $4 or cheaper trades members need to be on one of their automatic investing plans which cost a monthly fee. ShareBuilder highlights include: 
Retirement Accounts
High yield savings accounts
Research Tools to explore stocks and ETFs
In 2008 ShareBuilder was bought out by ING and is now part of the ING Direct family. Alongside stock trades now offered are also bank accounts, cds, and other investments.  
عقبال مابيصير المتداول العربي وكيل احد هذه شركات محترمه  :Asvc:  
بالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

أخى راجا 
من أصحاب التقييم ده ؟ 
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Red Hat

> أخى راجا 
> من أصحاب التقييم ده ؟ 
> ودى و تقديرى

 هلا بك أستاذي 
انا تصفحي مواقع عربية بشوف 80 % من اقبال العرب ع شركة Etrade 
وشركة Scottrade 
وبحثت حول هذا موضوع وجدت هذا موقع يتكلم عن شركات مواضيع اخرى  تفضل هنا     بالتوفيق يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

جزاك الله خيرا يارجا  
بالفعل معظم العرب يتعاملون مع اي تريد وأميرتريد  
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

> جزاك الله خيرا يارجا  
> بالفعل معظم العرب يتعاملون مع اي تريد وأميرتريد  
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 اهلا استاذي الغالي  :Asvc:  
منور والله 
أستاذي بما انك معنا وتم فتح موضوع شركات وساطة الافضل 
عندي سؤالين اذا سمحت 
1- حضرتك حاليا في هذه الفتره هل تتاجر في الاسهم الامريكية ؟ 
أذا نعم ماهي شركة تعمل فيها  :Good:  
2- هل تعرف شركة تقوم بالمتاجره بالاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن ولكن تسمح اهل سورية بالمتاجره ؟ يعني مو شرط بيكون مقر هذه شركة امريكا 
ولكن اي دوله ثانية مثل المانيا ولكن تعمل في تجاره الاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن  ؟ 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Real

بالنسبه لي من سنوات عديده اتعامل مع E*TRADE 
واغلب الذي اعمل معهم حساباتهم E*TRADE 
والآخرون حساباتهم  TD Ameritrade  وبالتوفيق...

----------


## عياد

> اهلا استاذي الغالي  
> منور والله 
> أستاذي بما انك معنا وتم فتح موضوع شركات وساطة الافضل 
> عندي سؤالين اذا سمحت 
> 1- حضرتك حاليا في هذه الفتره هل تتاجر في الاسهم الامريكية ؟ 
> أذا نعم ماهي شركة تعمل فيها  
> 2- هل تعرف شركة تقوم بالمتاجره بالاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن ولكن تسمح اهل سورية بالمتاجره ؟ يعني مو شرط بيكون مقر هذه شركة امريكا 
> ولكن اي دوله ثانية مثل المانيا ولكن تعمل في تجاره الاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن  ؟ 
> شكرا لك

 أهلا بك أخي رجــا
الأسهم الأمريكية أنا أعمل مع شركة انتراكتيف بروكرز الأن
 ( Interactive Brokers ) 
.
بالنسبة  لفتح حسابات من سوريا جرب فرع اميرتريد في بريطانيا  أتمنى انهم يقدروا يساعدوك    اضغط هنا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## Red Hat

> أهلا بك أخي رجــا
> الأسهم الأمريكية أنا أعمل مع شركة انتراكتيف بروكرز الأن
>  ( Interactive Brokers ) 
> .
> بالنسبة  لفتح حسابات من سوريا جرب فرع اميرتريد في بريطانيا  أتمنى انهم يقدروا يساعدوك    اضغط هنا 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

 جزاك الله خير 
ماقصرت يالغلا نشوف شركة 
بعتقد ساكسو بنك فية نشوف نتأكد

----------


## bolbol911

السلام عليكمورخمة الله
أحد الاخوة اقترح عليا الاستثمار في الاسهم عن طريق www.ameritrade.com
وأنا أريد منكم أن تخبروني عن مدى توافق الشركة مع الشريعة الاسلامية
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حسام العامر

> السلام عليكمورخمة الله
> أحد الاخوة اقترح عليا الاستثمار في الاسهم عن طريق www.ameritrade.com
> وأنا أريد منكم أن تخبروني عن مدى توافق الشركة مع الشريعة الاسلامية
>  وجزاكم الله خيرا

 هذه الشركة عن طريقها تبع وتشتري وليس لها علاقة بالشرعية .. 
الشرعية متعلق بك انت .........لأنك انت من تقرر الشراء والبيع وانت  من تقرر الاستثمار بالبنوك أو بعض الشركات الغير  شرعية .......أو  تستثمر بالشركات المتوافقة مع الشريعة من حيث النشاط والديون ....... 
الأمر يعود  لك . 
بالتوفيق

----------


## حسام العامر

> اهلا استاذي الغالي  
> منور والله 
> أستاذي بما انك معنا وتم فتح موضوع شركات وساطة الافضل 
> عندي سؤالين اذا سمحت 
> 1- حضرتك حاليا في هذه الفتره هل تتاجر في الاسهم الامريكية ؟ 
> أذا نعم ماهي شركة تعمل فيها  
> 2- هل تعرف شركة تقوم بالمتاجره بالاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن ولكن تسمح اهل سورية بالمتاجره ؟ يعني مو شرط بيكون مقر هذه شركة امريكا 
> ولكن اي دوله ثانية مثل المانيا ولكن تعمل في تجاره الاسهم الامريكية والاوبشن  ؟ 
> شكرا لك

 أذا كنت مقيم بسوريا لاتتعب نفسك لن تجد شركة امريكية أو شركة عالمية معروفة تقبل بفتح حساب من داخل سوريا  
الحل الوحيد فتح حساب من أي دولة ثانية مثل الاردن والامارت ........ولكن يوجد شرط ان تكون مقيم بهذه الدول .......أو أفتح حساب عن طريق  قريب لك  موجود بأي دول ثانية .

----------

